
Whither Twitter as a Platform? - abraham
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_puts_the_smack_down_on_another_popular_app.php
======
mickdarling
This is a big deal. They are making it harder to feel safe developing an app
that will work with Twitter's API. They just removed any further access to
whitelisting of the use of the API too as announced here but I doubt on any
public blogs.

[http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-
announce/browse_t...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-
announce/browse_thread/thread/1acd954f8a04fa84)

I want to build great things to make this communication system better, but
they are scaring me and starting to sound like the old jokes about the old
communication system, "We're The Phone Company... We Don't Care.. We Don't
Have To."

